# Curved stone wall guides



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

If anyone can suggest their methods for setting up radius/batter guides for curved stonewalls, I’d love to hear. I know a lot of guys just work by eye and a level, but I’m not there yet :no:
In the past I’ve used ½” pvc on stakes. I’m also toying with running a dry course of 6” block at the base to define my radius and just abandon it in the center of the wall. Any other tips/suggestions?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Many recent posts on this subject
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CircularSegment.html


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

GettingBy said:


> Many recent posts on this subject
> http://mathworld.wolfram.com/CircularSegment.html


Perhaps I didn’t phrase my question correctly. I know how to mathematically obtain a radius. I'm looking for methods/materials used to create radius guides to build my wall. ie/ strip cut luan, pvc, etc...


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I would lay the base perfectly out of block or concrete then just plumb up with a 4 footer. Do many that way. On lower stuff like curbing I have used a long furring strip anchored to the center point and just move it along with the work.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I set up a series of re rod with a line. Eye ball it round-er  Or set up a control point and hammer a piece of wood into it do you can make a "radius checker gizmo" !


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I use 50 ft Goodyear rubber hoses and cut strips of luan or 1/4 ply for forms for radius walkways - most times just skip the hose and use the strips.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> I use 50 ft Goodyear rubber hoses and cut strips of luan or 1/4 ply for forms for radius walkways - most times just skip the hose and use the strips.


yeah we rip 4" strips of luan butted and scabbed and then set to whatever curve we want......might be able to use that as a guide.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I'll try to plum off a course of block and then use the 1/4 ply at the height of the cap.:thumbsup:


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

It's good to have a whole bag of tricks.

Our last job, we had to build a double sided radius wall 9' tall. Radius=8'. I set up a story pole at the center, and ran a trammel rod with the inside and outside marked on it. We moved the rod up the pole as we went. The only downside was only two people could work (one in and one out), and the trammel got in our way some. But the wall ended up plumb, and we could scribe and cut longer stones to the radius.

Our current job is a 6' tall cast retaining wall with a varying (and serpentine radius. We measured our bed depth of the wall, and smoothed it by eye. Now, we have to continue the stone as a double faced wall for about 2' above grade. I will set up a pvc guide attached to stakes. This will be spaced 2' away from the wall on the upper side. We can just take measurements off this to get everything right.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

If you are building a radius on a stonewall that has a batter on it you could use a level and attach a 2 x4" (or something similar) that is set to the desired pitch. As you lay stone, hold the level plumb and on your radius line at the base. The pitch on the batter board will guide your stone setting.Then you can eye along the board to check the placement of the stone and make adjustments accordingly. It is a pretty foolproof way to maintain a batter through a radius and avoid cluttering up your space with extra stakes or string line until you get the hang of doing it by eye...and even then it is still good to check the batter with a consistant method.


----------

